# Road Rash Multiplayer Error



## perk_bud (Oct 27, 2006)

we have a LAN of three computers with Windows XP SP2, we are able to run the game independently but when we try playing on the LAN through TCP/IP or IPX
the computer which hosts the game is able to host but when the game starts only the guest computer is able to play and the host computer hangs giving message at the top that some dll files are missing.

Can somebody help me with this problem as i tried searching google with no luck.

Any help or suggestion is appreciated


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 1, 2006)

does any 1 have any info


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 1, 2006)

wow gr8 to know that ppl still njoy roadrash.


----------



## djmykey (Nov 2, 2006)

Could you post some info about the files that it reports missing, coz without that info its like groping in the dark.


----------

